# Ordered my first boat!



## RamblinWreck (Nov 9, 2018)

... a little late in life, I've only used a kayak and sometimes a jon until now. It's an aluminum boat, an Alweld Marsh VV 1756 center console. Very much like Richard Gene's on youtube. It will be here next month, so I need to decide on a motor.

I'm fishing so much more lately, I decided to get something I can fish the big lakes around here with, and take a friend. Can't do that in a kayak, no. I've never had a boat before, been on a lot of friend's bass boats over the years, but I just wanted a basic fishing machine. 

I need to buy me a outboard for it, I'm thinking a 50-60 HP 4-stroke. Looking at Yamaha and others. What motors you guys like?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 9, 2018)

For my money, I'll take a Yamaha every time!


----------



## Dennis (Nov 13, 2018)

Yamaha


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 13, 2018)

Yammy or Merc,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 13, 2018)

Yamaha 4 stroke.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 13, 2018)

Ditto on posts 2 thru 5


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 13, 2018)

GoldDot40 said:


> Ditto on posts 2 thru 5


Yup.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 14, 2018)

Wow. Near-unanimous agreement on this forum - I'm not used to that. 

I am going to check prices on a Honda as well. They seem to have great reputation for reliability, and the 50 HP is 30 lbs lighter than the Yamaha.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 14, 2018)

Woo Hoo! Made a killer deal for a Yamaha F50 and Alweld is gonna pre-rig the boat for it. Thanks for all the input! See you on the lake! No, I'm not interested in racing you!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 14, 2018)

May I ask who is your dealer?
I've also ordered a new bay boat (and Yamaha F250) and sold my versatile boat.
Now I'm really after one of those Alweld 1652 jets for the river.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Being.56 wide,is it pretty stable?


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 14, 2018)

Dublin Marine, ask for David. A buddy's 1648 is pretty stable so the 56" should be even more stable. I'm used to a kayak so what do I know?


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 14, 2018)

RamblinWreck said:


> Dublin Marine, ask for David. A buddy's 1648 is pretty stable so the 56" should be even more stable. I'm used to a kayak so what do I know?


The reason I ask is I have a 1470 V and it is real stable,,,,thanks,,,,


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 16, 2018)

I been happy with my 60hp Yamaha


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 26, 2018)

Picked up a new MK Terrova 80lb/24V with I-Pilot on cyber Monday deal! You know I am a gadget man - had to have it.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 26, 2018)

RamblinWreck said:


> Picked up a new MK Terrova 80lb/24V with I-Pilot on cyber Monday deal! You know I am a gadget man - had to have it.



Yep yep yep, gadgets count.
 More than once my wife has referred to me as 'Inspector Gadget'. 
She asks, "Why are you going to put all that junk on that nice looking boat?"
..." That's what the boat is for honey, getting all that junk out on the water."
She don't know I have four humminbird's coming on my boat. A big one on the console, a 10-inch unit up front that I can swap to another boat, and since the 360 unit on the transom doesn't have its own screen, I put another 9-inch unit up front to see it. The 12in on the console will be big enough to see it on split screen. But I will still pick up one of those new Wi-Fi Transducers that will broadcast the down sonar to any smartphone or tablet. Then that will add up to four transducers and four screens on the boat! Side Imaging, down Imaging, down sonar, and 360 all viewable from the front deck or the console. I guess I'll leave it at that for now...


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 27, 2018)

Yikes. This is a simple stripped down fishing rig, just the basics - for now. I'll stick with my cheapo Hook2 for now; it is working pretty well for me on the kayak.

I'll eventually upgrade 'cause I'd like to have side scan, which at the moment, I'm not interested in anything that was on sale recently - only the new Humminbird G3/G3N stuff interests me.


----------



## Dub (Dec 1, 2018)

Congrats on the new boat !!!


Have some fun and enjoy your relaxing time on the water.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 1, 2018)

Will do! Only 2-3 more weeks and she'll be mine.

I got a screaming cyber-Monday deal on a Minn Kota Terrova trolling motor with i-Pilot from Brian at BBG Marine (24V, 80lb, 45"). Already have a new pair of Duracell Ultra AGM group 31 batteries to run it. That Spot-lock feature is going to come in handy a-fishin' fer them crappie fish. 

Being a h__ of an engineer (GT EE "89), I am going to do all the wiring and switches myself, custom, with illuminated Carling Contura switches and Blue Sea fuse block, etc.

I'll probably just buy an extra transducer and power cord for the Hook2 sonar. I'll have one 'ducer on the trolling motor with connections at the bow for drop-shot and fishing, and another 'ducer on the transom wired to the console for navigation while running around and scouting. I'll just move the unit around as needed on Ram ball mounts.

I'll update the thread with pictures and such as the project proceeds, with hopefully some fishing & fish pictures.


----------



## Dub (Dec 3, 2018)

Thats going to be a mighty fun boat.

I like your choice in motors.

That Yamaha should scoot you around very well and do so on minimal fuel and it'll be fairly quiet, too.

That trolling motor is super powerful for that size boat.  It should run you around really nicely.  High tech features on it, to.  I'll be awesome on fishing.

Just be very careful if you find yourself on the front deck and the trolling motor is turned at a sharp angle and you get on it....easy way to launch yourself into the water.....don't ask me how I know.  

You are really going to have a blast with that boat.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 5, 2018)

Yeah I was thinking the 80 would do well holding the boat in the various rivers and places that pull water hard. It will be on a QR plate with a plug and socket so I can use it on a future platform for electric-only lakes. I'll get me a used jon and deck it, put the MK on there, go fishin'.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 8, 2018)

You must be about ready to take delivery...
Mine landed at the dealer today. Ready for rigging...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## hipster dufus (Dec 9, 2018)

i bought a 1756 cc G3 this past january. 70 hp yamaha. thought i wanted a 60 hp. boat had a 70 hp on it. max motor was a 75 hp. the 75 are in the bigger 90 hp engine family.installed some carpet on decks w 2 sided tape and spray adhesive. cockpit floor is vinyl. have a noco 2 bank charger and 55# mk tm. tm is barely adequate. boat has a top speed of 33 mph w 2 guys. i believe ur 60 should be more then enough. i am really impressed w how little fuel i use. do run non ethanol if u can.i installed a bimini on mine, best add on ever. how do u feel about ur hook 2? im looking at a 7 in one with maps and DI.i installed a tiny tach from day 1. it keeps track of engine hrs. helps w my maintenance intervals, have had em on my last 3 engines. i fish oconee, jackson and lanier.  hope to see un on lake. congrats.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 10, 2018)

I am pretty happy with the Hook2, but I'll never buy another Lowrance product until they get the bugs out of their SW and seriously improve their customer service. The 2D and DI work pretty well, the Navionics mapping support - not so much. I am using C-Map Genesis instead, even though my unit came with the Navionics+ card free for a year. Sonar Chart Live does not work properly on the Hook2 and they don't seem interested in fixing it. A bug in the GPS of the HDS gen 2 units has caused all users of that platform (not using a Point1) to lose time (and tides), and they first claimed it was the Air Force messing with the satellites, and one Navico tech rep claimed it was sunspots and since he was a HAM he understood this better than us customers. HA! As a HAM (AE) and a GT EE I quickly called him on his mess. No more Lowrance for me! I am looking at the Humminbird G3 unis and Garmin Live Scope, but I ain't buying anything new right now. I'll make do with the $299 Hook2 until I find something that is worth the high price they put on this stuff.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 11, 2018)

Got the call - my boat will be at the dealer Tuesday. Can't wait.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 18, 2018)

Got the call - boat is in and they are hanging the Yamaha 50 on it. Picking it up Thursday. Stay tuned for pics.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 21, 2018)

Just a quick pic.

Got her home safe in that horrid I-16/I-75/GA400 holiday traffic yesterday. I'll take more pics when I get her on the water, and weather is better.

I have an MK Terrova I-Pilot and 2 group 31 AGMs to install, some wiring & mounting to do for my chartplotter, and many other tasks. Then its off to Lanier for the break-in. Hopefully Monday.

Already got a tag for my trailer and the boat registered on line. I've been busy.


----------



## boatbuilder (Dec 21, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 952231



That is a LOT of motor on that thing


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 21, 2018)

boatbuilder said:


> That is a LOT of motor on that thing


----------



## ccbiggz (Dec 24, 2018)

RamblinWreck said:


> Dublin Marine, ask for David. A buddy's 1648 is pretty stable so the 56" should be even more stable. I'm used to a kayak so what do I know?



I've dealt with David at Dublin Marine for several years. You can't beat their service and all of the folks that work there are nice. You will be glad you bought from them.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 24, 2018)

Got the Trolling Motor mounted, using a quick release bracket. Still need to run power and install MK I-Pilot compass puck.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 27, 2018)

Trolling motor is all systems go. Installed 2 group 31's in the forward storage locker for better weight distribution and ride. Now it rains for 5 days straight. 

Have Gore-tex and bilge pump, and got gas - going out soon anyway. 

Will be breaking in the motor, and testing out the Minn Kota Terrova i-Pilot system. 

For sonar, I'm using my Hook2 fish finder/chartplotter from my kayak for now. I'll connect it to the Minn Kota US2 transducer in the trolling motor (via a couple expensive adapter cables). That will give me sonar and maps (C-Map and Navionics) for now.

I'm still looking at a new sonar setup for this boat, but I'm not ready to buy until I see Garmin Live Scope vs Lowrance Live Sight, and decide which I like better, or if Humminbird is going to come out with a "Live-something". The Lowrance would have to be really fantastic for me to consider them, because I'm pretty leery of Lowrance right now.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 29, 2018)

Went to lake a few hours ("a three hour cruise"), I should mention I'm a ramp virgin. Went to Mary Alice park ramp - the closest to me. Couple other boats were launching, and I knew I would be OK when the first guy on the ramp lost his rope and had to wade out up to his chest to grab the rope! He mentioned the water was very cold. I yelled "Hey! No swimming at the ramp!". 

Next was Jason in a Bass Tracker and he launched smooth and gave me a few pointers. My only issue was I had tied the painter to the trailer, and it was in a foot of water after the boat came off, so I took off my shoes and used the rope to pull the boat to the dock and tie up. Note to self: get a longer rope.

I cruised the lake doing the the motor break in per the Yamaha booklet. The lake was full of detritus and there were some big ol' logs floating around. After the first hour, I found a peaceful cove to calibrate the I-Pilot compass and test out the Terrova. Wow. so easy to use with the remote! There was a bit of breeze, and I tested out the spot lock, autopilot, and cruise control after setting the depth and doing the setup. For grins I trolled a couple crappie jigs around the cove, but no takers.

Went back to the ramp, and tied up at the dock. I watched a couple other guys load their boats (i.e. waited so there was no one waiting on me), then managed to load the boat like a pro without getting my feet wet. I did have a printed checklist. 

I used the Hook2-5 splitshot from my kayak, but only the Navionics map. I did get the adapter cables needed to connect it to the Terrova built-in US2 transducer, so next time I'll get the sonar working and finish the motor break-in.

All systems are GO. Time to do some serious fishing.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 29, 2018)

PS- a bow line should never be long enough to where it can reach the propeller if it falls off the boat and whines up underneath...?


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 29, 2018)

I think you mean "winds up". That's what the prop will do with it, then I do the "whining".


----------



## hipster dufus (Jan 1, 2019)

im gonna share a tip. go to walmart and pick up some high rubber boots. i use them in the cooler months to load and unload. also come in handy with all this rain


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jan 1, 2019)

I have some in the basement somewhere - thanks for reminding me.


----------



## BassRaider (Jan 1, 2019)

Ultra-Tow Universal Aluminum Trailer Step, Model# FTF-01ATS (Northern Tool)

I added 2 of these on my trailer to ease getting onto boat when alone.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jan 1, 2019)

That looks very useful, thanks. So when the boat floats, you climb on, unhook, and shove off? Not completely clear on the safest sequence.

I also got some non-skid tape to put on the top of the trailer tongue.


----------



## BassRaider (Jan 2, 2019)

Depends on the ramp, usually I can back up as far as I can, climb into back of truck, then on to the steps, unhook & drive off. This works for me as my winch strap is hard to reach from on the boat. btw, I'm old and fat.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jan 2, 2019)

Just got one of those steps from NT while I was over to Buford area to buy a ramp annual pass. I'm no spring chicken myself, but as long as I can hold a rod, I'm going to fish every chance I get. Oh, and hunt, play guitar, take photos, and maybe (if I have to) work a bit.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jan 5, 2019)

Went to south 'toona this morning and met some veteran crappie fishermen there for some jig drowning. I did catch a crappie, so the boat is officially slimed, but it was windy and tough fishing. Got to use the spot lock and other features of the Terrova. Only got one foot wet launching and stayed dry on the recovery, so I'm learning.

Where I put the step on the trailer didn't work for me at the ramp, so I'll get out the wrenches and re-position it. Also need a drop hitch ball mount for the Land Cruiser, the tongue jack was 3" short, had to put some blocks under it to get the trailer on this morning at 5 AM. LOL

Gotta hoock up my battery charger which came yesterday, and figure out how to mount my transducer. I was underwhelmed by the performance of the US2 transducer in the Terrova, but I need to play with it more and try some tweaks.


----------



## boatbuilder (Jan 7, 2019)

RamblinWreck said:


> Just a quick pic.
> View attachment 953441
> Got her home safe in that horrid I-16/I-75/GA400 holiday traffic yesterday. I'll take more pics when I get her on the water, and weather is better.
> 
> ...



Nice boat. 

If the dealer did not install an external spin on fuel filter between the motor and fuel tank I would highly recommend installing one and carrying spares. It will save a fishing trip.


----------



## BassRaider (Jan 7, 2019)

RW, if you notice from my pic above, I have 2 steps that I feel a more secure foothold.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jan 7, 2019)

bb: he did install a separate filter and water separator, so all good there.

BR: I saw the pic of your steps, but I don't have the same structure with the side beams on my trailer up front, I only have the center beam there. I put one step on where I could reach it.


----------



## hipster dufus (Mar 4, 2019)

i put the non skid tape on all my rigs. put it on fenders too..i have the removable tongue, not enough room for step.think about a safety chain also. one for the bow eye.after ur opinion on the hook2 i asked my dealer and he wouldnt reccomend em, so i went with a garmin 93sv. hav only had it out once so far. im afraid ill be watching "tv", instead of fishing.


----------



## Dialer (Mar 9, 2019)

Dang! You must be rich!   That’s awesome!   I had a very rare 1973 Yamaha TX 750 motorcycle that I restored and sold for a $2500 profit. Took that cash and bought a 16 foot Bass Attacker fully loaded with new everything for $3000.  MY BOAT!


----------



## GreenPig (Mar 25, 2019)

I've got a 1448 with Terrova 80 I- pilot link ,Solix 15 Humminbird, and 360 imaging. If I don't catch fish I can't blame my boat. That sounds like a nice rig you've got yourself.


----------



## RamblinWreck (May 3, 2019)

Guys, I'm happy to report the boat is very well slimed and has done everything I ask her to do perfectly. I've been to Oconee 3 times, and Lanier and Allatoona a dozen times. Mostly this time of year I am chasing crappie; I am a big fish eater and do love me some crispy panfish. Soon I will begin targeting the big bass with an eye (and nose) out for bedding bluegill.

I took up a new technique: long lining for crappie. Here's a pic:

Re: electronics
I have upgraded to the Garmin Echomap+ 93sv with an eye to moving it up front and adding Panoptix LiveScope to it. That will happen as soon as I can find one in stock. I have not decided about the console unit yet. I replaced the hook transducer on the transom with the GarminCV52 and so now I have Side view. I did add a small mount for the Hook2 at the console next to the Garmin 93sv which I use just for the Navionics mapping at the console, although the new Garmin G3 mapping on the 93sv is just as good where I fish (so far).


----------



## RamblinWreck (May 11, 2019)

Well, I bought a Humminbird Helix 9 Mega+ SI G3N for the console; it will be here Monday. I'm going to move the Garmin Em+93sv to the bow and use it to get 2D sonar from the trolling motor transducer (MK US2) and run a Panoptix LiveScope. This should be killer setup for drop shot and locating fish. The crappie best watch out!

I may run it on my Nucanoe kayak temporarily first - there's an electric-only lake I fish that I need the SI to find shellcracker/bluegill beds. That is my target species right now. I just love catching huge bream and crackers on UL gear, and this pond has some nice ones.


----------

